# 1/350 Refit off the PL web site.



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Was just looking at the PL website and the refit was neither in the
'whats new', 'coming soon' sections or in the 'products' section.

Hope I didn't miss something horrible.

Whats up?


----------



## actias (May 19, 2003)

The Enterprise is there. When you click on the 'coming soon' box you see the car. Then click on the "full story" icon and wait for it to load.


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Was just looking at the PL website and the refit was neither in the
> 'whats new', 'coming soon' sections or in the 'products' section.
> 
> Hope I didn't miss something horrible.
> ...


GAH!!!! Don't scare me like that!!! Suffice it to say, the Refit Enterprise is indeed still in the Coming Soon section...  

Dan

PS: 400 Posts! Cool!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

actias said:


> The Enterprise is there. When you click on the 'coming soon' box you see the car. Then click on the "full story" icon and wait for it to load.


Whew,

Sorry for the scare.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

The RC2 web master must be messing with you!


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

True. Perhaps after it's released they'll immediately move it to the discontinued list like Captain America . Just to run the sales up .


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Otto69 said:


> True. Perhaps after it's released they'll immediately move it to the discontinued list like Captain America . Just to run the sales up .


Or to cut their perceived losses after it doesn't outsell Jimmy James Jimm-Bob's #569 NASCAR Hooter's Cup 1/24 Diecast pit crew and cigarette girl pit scene diorama set... which we all know is the benchmark of all successful products from RC2.


----------



## Otto69 (Jan 2, 2004)

"Jimmy James Jimm-Bob's #569 NASCAR Hooter's Cup 1/24 Diecast pit crew and cigarette girl pit scene diorama set"

Well heck, that sounds like an RC version of the old Hawk Odd Rods or whatever they were called. If RC was selling parody Nascar kits, *I* would definately buy some.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

I am from Texas ,I should be just about as ******* as you can get ......but I just don't get the whole NASCAR thing !I think just about anyone can be a NASCAR driver just gotta remember always turn left!!Anyway do ******** build models?Oh wait you said die cast...never mind!Isn't RC2 a Chinese or Japanese Company?Asian ********? :tongue:


----------



## grantf (Feb 2, 2004)

Jimmy James Jimm-Bob's #569 NASCAR Hooter's Cup 1/24 Diecast pit crew and cigarette girl pit scene diorama set.
My cusin Daysee is the cigarette AND scole chewin tebaky pit girl were git'n merrid nexts week'nd.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

On another board I visit, someone pointed out the most ironinc book title they've ever seen was the recently-released _"NASCAR for Dummies."_
:lol:


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

*Presale*

A site below pre-selling this say: delayed till May.

http://www.frontiermodels.co.uk/Models_Polar_Lights_Star_Trek_Enterprise_NCC1701A_.htm


Still says April on the Polar Lights site. 
Anyone else know of this delay?


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Prosta said:


> A site below pre-selling this say: delayed till May.
> 
> http://www.frontiermodels.co.uk/Models_Polar_Lights_Star_Trek_Enterprise_NCC1701A_.htm
> 
> ...


May be a delay for England and not the US.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Steven Coffey said:


> May be a delay for England and not the US.


Hi all,

All the Polar Lights models available here in the UK generally turn up about a month or two after release in the US. I picked up one of the Nemesis Scorpions last week - the first time I've seen it out over here. Luckily I've got two refits on order, one from Doll Hobby and one from Comet Minatures here in the UK.

Regards,

Rob


----------



## Prosta (Mar 23, 2005)

I just got a 1/350 NX-01 last week. Its a beast of a kit (huge).
I'm freaking about the size of the refit kit and was sent this. 
Excellent site for making comparison.

http://www.merzo.net/index.html
see the -2x tab

Is it me or does the secondary hull and pylons look weird on Starshipmodeler's preview?


----------



## cinc2020 (May 10, 2004)

*Fascinating*

Fascinating website. Absolutely fascinating...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

*Space station for original Enterprise from P.L.*

There is a resin K-7 Space Station on E-BAY in the same scale as original Enterprise,or so it is said.Item # 5968886076.


----------

